# msn messenger



## ablefec27 (14 Janvier 2007)

salut les "macfan's",
j'ai installé "office:mac", mais je ne parviens pas à utiliser msn messenger. Il me propose en permanence l'installation d'une nouvelle version de MSN Messenger à télécharger ce que j'ai accepté plusieurs fois sans que je puisse ouvrir une session msn. Je suis sur macbook avec webcam et micro intégrés.
A l'aide, mes enfants me prennent pour un ignare de l'infq...

ablefec.


----------



## Yggdrasill (15 Janvier 2007)

ablefec27 a dit:


> salut les "macfan's",
> j'ai installé "office:mac", mais je ne parviens pas à utiliser msn messenger. Il me propose en permanence l'installation d'une nouvelle version de MSN Messenger à télécharger ce que j'ai accepté plusieurs fois sans que je puisse ouvrir une session msn. Je suis sur macbook avec webcam et micro intégrés.
> A l'aide, mes enfants me prennent pour un ignare de l'infq...
> 
> ablefec.



Salut ! Et bienvenue sur MacGé !

Tu parle de télécharger une nouvelle version, et de suite après d'ouvrir une session... As tu suivi les étapes entre ?

Je veux dire, a tu installé la nouvelle version que tu à téléchargé, es tu sur de ne pas utiliser l'ancienne ? Peux tu nous donner un peu plus de détails sur ton ouverture de session ratée ?
Le fait que tu aie la webCam intégré ne te sera d'aucune utilité avec MS messenger, sur mac en tout cas. Une petite recherche sur le sujet te retournera des centaines (voire des milliers) de sujet ne parlant que de msn...


----------



## Apca (15 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour, et bienvenu 

Comme le dit "Yggdrasill" ta webcam n'est d'aucune utilit&#233;e sous msn messenger car il est tous simplement impossible de faire des conversations video. Et m&#234;me audio. 

Tu peux par exemple utiliser Amsn que tu pourras t&#233;l&#233;charger gratuitement ICI  

Celui ci g&#232;re la video mais pas l'audio.


----------



## ablefec27 (16 Janvier 2007)

Yggdrasill a dit:


> Salut ! Et bienvenue sur MacGé !
> 
> Tu parle de télécharger une nouvelle version, et de suite après d'ouvrir une session... As tu suivi les étapes entre ?
> 
> ...



Bjour, bien content d'avoir des spécialistes en ligne: Il n'y a pas d'étapes entre le téléchargement de la nouvelle version et ouverture d'une nouvelle session. Le message d'erreur est le suivant: "le fichier Users/macbook/Desktop/Install_Messenger.exe n'a pas pu être importé (le format du fichier n'est pas reconnu)". J'ai ensuite iphoto qui s'ouvre. De plus je ne comprends pas, car le vendeur Fnac nous a assuré qu'on pouvait accéder à Msn grâce à la cam intégrée. J'ai tenté le chargement de aMsn mais le fichier .exe refuse de s'ouvrir. Voilà, ma galère continue. Peut-être que qq parmi les "mac fan's" pourra me sauver... @+


----------



## Apca (16 Janvier 2007)

Les fichier .exe sont des fichiers exécutable sous pc ! ! ! C'est pour cela que cela ne vas pas ! Toi sous mac il te faut un .dmg  par exemple !

Tu trouveras Amsn IcI en version mac par exemple !


----------



## kaminari (19 Janvier 2007)

Question totalement bete pour un nouveau venu  desol&#233;, j'aimerais savoir comment on fais pour ins&#233;rer un lien dans un mot ? Pour avoir directement acces au lien en cliquant sur le mot.

Mer&#231;i d'avance.


----------



## Apca (19 Janvier 2007)

Tu devrais trouver t'a réponse IcI peut-être !


----------



## kaminari (20 Janvier 2007)

Apca a dit:


> Tu devrais trouver t'a réponse IcI peut-être !



Ok merçi, en fait le tt est de mettre le mot entre (url) c est ça ? ex: (url)macgenaration(url).
Est ce bien comme ça ou faut il faire une manip speciale ?


----------



## ablefec27 (20 Janvier 2007)

Apca a dit:


> Les fichier .exe sont des fichiers exécutable sous pc ! ! ! C'est pour cela que cela ne vas pas ! Toi sous mac il te faut un .dmg  par exemple !
> 
> Tu trouveras Amsn IcI en version mac par exemple !



Hello, j'ai effectivement trouvé un .dmg que j'ai pu installer. En théorie, j'ai donc Msn Messenger issu du pack office. En message d'erreur j'ai "echec de la connexio Msn. Le service n'est pas disponible ou vous n'êtes pas connecté à internet". Je suis pourtant bien connecté. 

Au secours donc, ma tribu s'impatiente!!!


----------



## Apca (20 Janvier 2007)

[ URL="http://www.macg.co"]Macgénération[ /URL ]

Voilà un exemple  Dans "url" tu met l'adresse et ensuite tu mets ce que tu veux !


----------



## katelijn (20 Janvier 2007)

ablefec27 a dit:


> Hello, j'ai effectivement trouv&#233; un .dmg que j'ai pu installer. En th&#233;orie, j'ai donc Msn Messenger issu du pack office. En message d'erreur j'ai "echec de la connexio Msn. Le service n'est pas disponible ou vous n'&#234;tes pas connect&#233; &#224; internet". Je suis pourtant bien connect&#233;.
> 
> Au secours donc, ma tribu s'impatiente!!!



Bonjour,  

J'ai eu le m&#234;me probl&#232;me, install&#233;e Msn des dixaines de fois ... toujours le m&#234;me message ... Du coup je suis pass&#233; &#224; Adium qui marche tr&#232;s bien, mais pas de webcam!

Edit: Avec Adium on garde son adresse msn!


----------



## fable (20 Janvier 2007)

si t'a une bonne config, essaye aussi mercury, perso, pour sa légèrerté, je préfère AdiumX, amsn est sympa


----------



## Lordjem (20 Janvier 2007)

Salut !

Le seul reproche que j'ai à faire à Amsn c'est qu'il n'est pas vraiment stable !

Je te conseille vivement Adium, d'ailleurs pour quand est prévu le support de la cam pour adium ?

@+​


----------



## kaminari (21 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour a tous,

J'aurais voulu savoir si il existait des supports pour messenger 6.0.1 ? Des plugs-in qui permettraient par exemple d'envoyer des wizz ou autres choses. Des petits plus en qlq sorte a rajouter sur messenger.

Merçi d'avance.


----------



## Lordjem (21 Janvier 2007)

à ma connaissance non !

Mais attend confirmation parce que je suis pas 100% sur de ce que j'avance


----------



## kaminari (21 Janvier 2007)

ok mer&#231;i bien, j attends
Mais je dois dire que moi non plus je n y crois pas trop.


----------



## fable (21 Janvier 2007)

kaminari a dit:


> J'aurais voulu savoir si il existait des supports pour messenger 6.0.1 ? Des plugs-in qui permettraient par exemple d'envoyer des wizz ou autres choses.



Amsn permet d'envoier des wizz...  ainsi que "autres choses" et support la cam


----------



## Lordjem (21 Janvier 2007)

fable a dit:


> Amsn permet d'envoier des wizz...  ainsi que "autres choses" et support la cam



Oui dans amsn c'est possible mais dans le super messenger 6.0.1 de microsoft  ce n'est pas encore possible 

et comme je le disais au dessus Amsn n'est pas des plus stable sur OS X à mon goût !


----------



## kaminari (21 Janvier 2007)

OK ok merçi.

D apres vous a quand une nouvelle version de messenger ?


----------



## Charly777 (21 Janvier 2007)

kaminari a dit:


> OK ok merçi.
> 
> D apres vous a quand une nouvelle version de messenger ?



Déjà que crosoft refuse les mise à jour d'internet explorer pour mac (pour les réfractaires à safari et fire fox) alors msn... il ne faut pas y compter.

Sinon je confirme adium est très sympa, et en plus des contacts hotmail (ou msn c'est selon) il permet tout plein d'autre messagerie instantané (yahoo entre autre, aim) et surtout adium permet d'ouvrir plusieurs session msn en même temps.
Exemple : tu souhaite te connecter à msn en même temps que tes enfants et bien tu le pourras avec adium ( et non avec msn); vos contacts vont s'afficher en même temps. Pour y voir plus clair tu n'auras qu'à faire des regroupements de contacts.


----------



## kaminari (21 Janvier 2007)

hmmm ok ok merçi ..
Faudrais vraiment que msn for mac tienne un pied d egalité avec le version pc, au moins pour ça, c'est quand meme un logiciel que tt le monde utilise.

Bref bref, je ne sais pas si je vais opter pour adium, est ce encore un add on de msn? Un truc qui va me poser des problemes tt les 5 minutes? Et puis, l'interface est elle attractive?
Tant de questions desolé


----------



## Charly777 (21 Janvier 2007)

kaminari a dit:


> Bref bref, je ne sais pas si je vais opter pour adium, est ce encore un add on de msn? Un truc qui va me poser des problemes tt les 5 minutes? Et puis, l'interface est elle attractive?
> Tant de questions desolé



Déjà tu peux aller ici. C'est le site de adium, il te permettra de répondre à quelques unes de tes questions.
Ensuite tu pourras lire sur quelques topics que Adium semble être plus stable que msn.


----------



## kaminari (21 Janvier 2007)

Ok j te fais confiance car ton avatar me plait bien 
Je vais jeter un oeil sur ton lien, merçi


----------



## kaminari (21 Janvier 2007)

Pourrais tu juste m'en dire un peu plus sur ce logiciel? les infos sont en anglais sur le site et puis j'adopte la non-chalence attitude la . Juste me dire pourquoi je devrais opter pour Adium plutot que de garder MSN 

Merçi ecore


----------



## Aleck Eights (21 Janvier 2007)

Salut   ( je m'incruste)  mais j'ai un (grave) problème je ne peux pas me connecter  a MSN  Messenger! 
J'utilise généralement Mercury Messenger  mais i; ne veut rien entendre! Impossible de se connecter au serveur MSN. Puis j'ai essayé avec MSN Mac  ça passe pas et Adium aussi!
Là  je suis connecté sur le wifi du campus mais impossible pour moi  d'allé sur MSN! 
Merci  de m'aider!


----------



## fable (21 Janvier 2007)

Lordjem a dit:


> Oui dans amsn c'est possible mais dans le super messenger 6.0.1 de microsoft  ce n'est pas encore possible
> 
> et comme je le disais au dessus Amsn n'est pas des plus stable sur OS X à mon goût !


a ton gout wai  
Pcq je l'utilise de temps en temps (pr la vidz) et franchement il a jms de chez jms planté...


----------



## Apca (21 Janvier 2007)

Pareil, aucun problème avec Amsn !


----------



## Lordjem (21 Janvier 2007)

Aleck Eights a dit:


> Salut   ( je m'incruste)  mais j'ai un (grave) problème je ne peux pas me connecter  a MSN  Messenger!
> J'utilise généralement Mercury Messenger  mais i; ne veut rien entendre! Impossible de se connecter au serveur MSN. Puis j'ai essayé avec MSN Mac  ça passe pas et Adium aussi!
> Là  je suis connecté sur le wifi du campus mais impossible pour moi  d'allé sur MSN!
> Merci  de m'aider!



Le serveur de ton campus utilise certainement un proxy qu'il faut renseigner pour pouvoir ce connecter 

Et pour ce qui est de Amsn, je sais pas chez un pote à chaque fois que je l'ai utilisé il plante, on va imputer ça au manque de veine


----------



## Yggdrasill (21 Janvier 2007)

Aleck Eights a dit:


> Salut   ( je m'incruste)  mais j'ai un (grave) problème je ne peux pas me connecter  a MSN  Messenger!
> J'utilise généralement Mercury Messenger  mais i; ne veut rien entendre! Impossible de se connecter au serveur MSN. Puis j'ai essayé avec MSN Mac  ça passe pas et Adium aussi!
> Là  je suis connecté sur le wifi du campus mais impossible pour moi  d'allé sur MSN!
> Merci  de m'aider!



Avant de t'aider il faudrait déjà avoir plus d'infos... avec si peu de données c'est un peu dur de cerner ton problème...
Est-ce que ça marche chez toi par exemple, le genre d'erreur que te donne adium,...



kaminari a dit:


> Pourrais tu juste m'en dire un peu plus sur ce logiciel? les infos sont en anglais sur le site et puis j'adopte la non-chalence attitude la . Juste me dire pourquoi je devrais opter pour Adium plutot que de garder MSN
> 
> Merçi ecore




L'anglais fait partie des connaissance de base en informatique, en tout cas des rudiments.
Essaye les deux et tu verra bien lequel tu préfère. Entre Adium et MSN il n'y a pas photo je prend Adium, qui est personnalisable à souhait, agréable, multi protocole, ...


----------



## Aleck Eights (22 Janvier 2007)

Yggdrasill a dit:


> Avant de t'aider il faudrait d&#233;j&#224; avoir plus d'infos... avec si peu de donn&#233;es c'est un peu dur de cerner ton probl&#232;me...
> Est-ce que &#231;a marche chez toi par exemple, le genre d'erreur que te donne adium,...
> 
> 
> ...


Oui oui  &#231;a fonctionne  tres bien chez moi!
Chez moi j'ai acc&#232;s a Mercury, et MSN Messenger sans probl&#232;me! 
Bein mon probl&#232;me est que j'ai ce message 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sous Adium  ou encore Mercury 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Bein je suis l&#224; &#224; Puerto Rico dans l'&#233;tage wifi dans ma r&#233;sidence, j'arrive &#224; me connecter &#224; Internet sans soucis mais le Messenger j'y arrive pas!
Le login du serveur " messenger.hotmail.com "   et le port 1863


Ah   Merci  je devais cocher le truc connexion par par serveur http

Merci quant m&#234;me de l'aide! 
Mercury ni MSn ne fonctionne mais Adium OUi !
+++


----------



## Yggdrasill (22 Janvier 2007)

Tout fonctionne alors ?


----------



## Lordjem (22 Janvier 2007)

Aleck Eights a dit:


> Oui oui  ça fonctionne  tres bien chez moi!
> Chez moi j'ai accès a Mercury, et MSN Messenger sans problème!
> Bein mon problème est que j'ai ce message
> 
> ...




En gros le serveur msn est introuvable, certainement comme 90% des campus, fac où autre instutution du doit passer par un serveur proxy pour te connecter. Il faut connaître l'adresse de ce serveur et la renseigner dans les champs adéquats des préférences (je peut pas te dire exactement lesquels je n'ai pas le logiciel sous les yeux). Il est possible que certain logiciel détecte le proxy automatiquement d'après ce que tu dit si j'ai bien compris Adium le fait.

@+


----------



## kaminari (22 Janvier 2007)

Hey j ai ton reve devant les yeux actuellement  Macbook pro intel core duo 12".
J ai economiser pendant 2 ans et manger du riz et des pattes


----------



## Lordjem (22 Janvier 2007)

kaminari a dit:


> Hey j ai ton reve devant les yeux actuellement  Macbook pro intel core duo 12".
> J ai economiser pendant 2 ans et manger du riz et des pattes



Chez pas pourquoi mais je doute que se soit un Macbook pro 12'' vu que le mod&#232;le n'est pas encore sorti 

EDIT : pt&#234;tre demain


----------



## Aleck Eights (23 Janvier 2007)

Oui c'est r&#233;gl&#233; Merci 
Il a trouv&#233; le proxy automatiquement!


----------



## lili06 (23 Janvier 2007)

pouvez vous me dire comment annuler définitivement un émoticone dans ma liste merci


----------



## lili06 (23 Janvier 2007)

j'ai oublié de préciser que j'utilise amsn merci


----------



## Apca (23 Janvier 2007)

lili06 a dit:


> pouvez vous me dire comment annuler définitivement un émoticone dans ma liste merci



J'ai répondu dans ton autre post. Regarde ICI.


----------



## lili06 (23 Janvier 2007)

Merci beaucoup c'est OK Par contre pouvez me dire si vous connaissez l'astuce pour pouvoir avoir le son entre mac et pc Merci


----------



## Apca (24 Janvier 2007)

Il faut utiliser un logiciel comme Skype. Car amsn, ni adium ou autre, n'est capable de gérer le son pour l'instant. Seul skype le permet, à condition que ton correspondant le possède aussi. 

www.skype.com


----------



## kaminari (24 Janvier 2007)

Lordjem a dit:


> Chez pas pourquoi mais je doute que se soit un Macbook pro 12'' vu que le modèle n'est pas encore sorti
> 
> EDIT : ptêtre demain



tu crois ?? pourtant c est bien ecran panoramique :rateau: bref j en ai un de macbook pro na! ahh aah ! desolé a plus


----------



## JSB (24 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,

Je viens de passer sur Mac et j'ai quelques petits problèmes d'adaptation. 

Je n'arrive pas à lire mes fichiers word et excel issus de windows sur mon Mac (I-Mac). Il en va de même pour les pièces jointes des emails sous la forme word windows. Inutile de préciser que j'ai installé la suite office pour Mac.

Ce problème de compatibilité m'étonne. J'ai lu partout qu'ils étaient résolus. 

Ai-je mal installer office? (bizarre) La seule solution est-elle dans le partage du disque dur?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide

Jean-Sébastien.


----------



## Apca (24 Janvier 2007)

Ton message n'est pas dans la bonne section.  
Essaye de poser t'a question ICI par exemple !


----------



## kaminari (24 Janvier 2007)

Question bete et a titre purement informatif, parce que j ai le tp en ce moment 
Pouvez vous me dire 2 ou 3 trucs simpas a decouvrir avec messenger 6 ? Des ptits plus qui rendent la vie plus agreable quoi !! Vous en faites pas je sors aussi 

merçi bien.


----------



## Apca (24 Janvier 2007)

Avec messenger 6, aucune idée, à part chatter et envoyer des icônes, on ne sais pas faire grand chose !  :rateau:


----------



## kaminari (24 Janvier 2007)

Apca a dit:


> Avec messenger 6, aucune idée, à part chatter et envoyer des icônes, on ne sais pas faire grand chose !  :rateau:




ok merçi j men doutai un peu


----------



## lili06 (26 Janvier 2007)

Qui peut m'en dire un peu plus sur ichat est il possible d'utiliser *l'audio* avec un PC. Si oui quelles sont les démarches à suivre pour le Mac et le PC.
J'utilise un mac et j'ai déjà créé un compte AIM
Merci


----------



## kaminari (19 Mai 2007)

hmmm.. desol&#233; j ai le meme style de prob  avc mon mac, j ai pas entrer d adresse AIM, j peux pas envoyer de mail avc cette config de base. Mais j utilise windows live mail a la place, dc j pourrais pas plus t informer a ce sujet. Attends les autres messages^^


En revanche, est ce que qlq est au courant si une nouvelle version de messenger for mac est dispo ?


----------



## Exxon (22 Mai 2007)

Si je resume ...pour le moment sur mac il n'y a que SKYPE qui permette de faire de la videoconference?


----------



## F118I4 (22 Mai 2007)

Pour la mise &#224; jour de msn, je pense au plus tard &#224; la sortie de microsoft office 2008 (pour mac) qui &#233;tait annonc&#233; deuxi&#232;me semestre 2007 si c' est pas repouss&#233;.


----------



## Exxon (23 Mai 2007)

Exxon a dit:


> Si je resume ...pour le moment sur mac il n'y a que SKYPE qui permette de faire de la videoconference?



Je viens d installer Adium c'est vraiment pas mal dommage qu'il ne gere pas la video  
Par contre ds les preference systeme il m a fait installer un truc ca s appelle Growl...Je ne sais pas ce que c'est :rose:  

Sinon pour conclure moi je fais un combo : Adium (MSN), Skype (Videoconf) et Xlite(Telephone).


----------



## Charly777 (23 Mai 2007)

Exxon a dit:


> J
> Par contre ds les preference systeme il m a fait installer un truc ca s appelle Growl...Je ne sais pas ce que c'est :rose:



Normal, depuis la dernière version il faut installer Growl. Je crois (et je ne suis pas sûr) qu'il s'agit des petites animations lorsque tu es sur une autre application.

Exemple : tu es sur Safari, et la fenêtre te cache adium; même si un correspondant te parle, tu verras une icone s'afficher avec le message. (un peu comme msn en fait il me semble).

Voilà.


----------



## Exxon (23 Mai 2007)

Charly777 a dit:


> Normal, depuis la dernière version il faut installer Growl. Je crois (et je ne suis pas sûr) qu'il s'agit des petites animations lorsque tu es sur une autre application.
> 
> Exemple : tu es sur Safari, et la fenêtre te cache adium; même si un correspondant te parle, tu verras une icone s'afficher avec le message. (un peu comme msn en fait il me semble).
> 
> Voilà.



Ohhhh c'est toute la magie d'adium en fait


----------

